# Philly Commuter Struck By Train



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2011)

Minor Details here.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that too. Makes you wonder how she didn't see the train and why she didn't back away from the tracks. Heck, Suburban Station is underground, so she should have seen the lights way before it got near her,


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 29, 2011)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. Makes you wonder how she didn't see the train and why she didn't back away from the tracks. Heck, Suburban Station is underground, so she should have seen the lights way before it got near her,


Maybe she was looking in the wrong direction.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 30, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I saw that too. Makes you wonder how she didn't see the train and why she didn't back away from the tracks. Heck, Suburban Station is underground, so she should have seen the lights way before it got near her,
> ...


Might also have been a "deer in the headlights" moment.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Comment in response:



> kkarenksk4 7/27/11 11:35 AM EDT
> How close was it that she had to stick her head out over the tracks to SEE it? She couldn't HEAR it coming? She couldn't FEEL the platform shaking?


Makes you wonder.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Another comment on a different page:



> *flamebroiled* July 27, 2011 at 2:15PM
> Pssstt... lady... the train comes from THAT way....


----------

